# Bild im Fenster anzeigen lassen?



## qbopa (6. Nov 2007)

Hi, wie kann ich ein Bild in java einlesen und auf dem vorhandenen Fenster anzzeigen lassen?
hab schon ein bischen gegoogled, aber ich blicks nicht die einzelnen fundstücke zusammenzureihen ^^






```
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
import java.awt.event.KeyListener;
import java.util.HashMap;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;










public class Gui{
	
	private JFrame fenster;
	private JPanel hintergrundPanel;
	private JPanel hintergrundPanel2;
	private JPanel mainPanel;
	private HashMap meinePanels;
	private Image picture;
	
	
	
	
	
	public Gui()
	{
		grundaufbau();
	}
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Gui Grafik = new Gui();
		
	}

	
	public void grundaufbau()
	
	{
		fenster = new JFrame ("Boulder Dash");
		fenster.setSize(640,480);
		fenster.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		fenster.setVisible(true);
		
		
		
		
		
		
	}

  }
```





THX


----------



## The_S (6. Nov 2007)

Adde dem Fenster z. B. ein JLabel und diesem JLabel übergibst du das Bild.


----------



## qbopa (6. Nov 2007)

thx für die schnelle antwort. aber noch ne kleine Frage. wenn ich mein Image ( in dem Fall "picture" ) oben deklariert habe, wie weise ich dem picture die url von dem Bild zu? oder muss ich das Bild vorher irgendwie importieren?

Hab früher mit dem Visual studio gearbeitet und da musste man das Bild in das projekt importieren. keine Ahnung wie ich das mit eclipse machen muss ^^


----------



## The_S (6. Nov 2007)

```
JLabel label = new JLabel(new ImageIcon("C:/pfad/zur/datei.jpg"));
JFrame frame = new JFrame();
frame.add(label);
frame.pack();
frame.setVisible(true);
```


----------



## qbopa (6. Nov 2007)

cool danke funktioniert einwandfrei thx


----------



## qbopa (7. Nov 2007)

So jetzt kommt noch ne kleine Frage wo ich grad noch hänge ^^. Kann ich irgendwei die Url von dem ImageIcon abfragen?

Hab schon geschaut aber ich finde es nicht. Gibs da irgendwie sowas wie JLabel.getImageIconUrl oder sowas?



Thx


----------



## The_S (7. Nov 2007)

Nein, weil ein ImageIcon nicht zwingend aus einer URL generiert werden muss. Aber du setzt die URL ja, also kannst du sie ja wohl auch selbst abspeichern.


----------



## qbopa (7. Nov 2007)

okay thx


----------

